# The Seaside Hotel No More [Blackpool April 2020]



## blackylad83 (Apr 8, 2020)

This little gem is only round the corner for me and has been on my bucket list for ages. Tonight, I decided to go and explore. I am not 100% sure of the history of this place, but it looks like the owners were doing it up and ran out of cash; thus abandoning it. Last year, the front of the building became dangerous and the council has to close the road, while the building was made safe. However, I think with this was why they abandoned it.

The Explore

The Urbex gods must of been in my favor with this place, as the door was literally wide open for me to explore. Armed with my phone as my camera and torch, I went on a late night explore. This is my 1st explore, so that’s why some of the pics are a little blurry. However, I think it adds to the ambiance!

--------------------

This looked as if it used to be a staff area. It was a very small room, but was likely where deliveries etc came in.




Staff area from the other end




Looking from the end of the hall towards the front door. Love the effect here, making the place look a little spooky!




One of the ground floor rooms - Due to a hole in the floor, I couldn't get closer. (Again, looking spooky!) 




Another small room




Upstairs we go!


One of the bedrooms, which was really dusty and seemed to have a toilet randomly sat there!




Another photo which the natrual blur, ads depth of how spooky this place felt!




I couldn't get to the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floor, as it wasn't safe to do so. You can see where a bit of board has fallen down and landed in a upright position.




Back downstairs we go... 

This room was full of all sorts and without the flash, it really caught the light from the lamp post outside. At the front of the building, I was very cautious about using the flash. 




Down to the cellar we go. The stairs to the cellar were really dodgy!!

https://i.imgur.com/IbzczKk.jpg​

One of the rooms in the cellar was filled with paint, which looked like it had been thrown everywhere!




the other room in the cellar, had a piano in it! The Piano didn't work btw. I wonder how they got that down there!




The other room looked like an explosion in a paint factory, but also had a J20 fridge down there too. I think the basement rooms, used to be kitchen areas.




Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2020)

Probably best not to advertise explores during the lock-down period. Just a thought...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm sorry to be the giver of bad news but so many pictures are blurry that this post gets a no-no and a thumbs down from me. You can still create the "spooky" feeling with an ordinary digital camera.


----------

